# Completely wiping phone for new Rom installation



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

In recovery mode, I do everything the whole deal, I clear the cache, the davlik cache and hit the option to do a factory reset, and even done the factory reset option through the settings menu, but my Galaxy Nexus still has all the data it had before on it when I look in the SD card.

I guess the first question, which seems silly, is whether that is the way it should be, with the second question being that, if that is not the way it should be, how do I do the full wipe I need to get my custom rom on there cleanly?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Wiping data/cache/factory reset/system does not wipe the SD card.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Wiping data/cache/factory reset/system does not wipe the SD card.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well, do I need to wipe the SD card to do a good ROM install?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Well, do I need to wipe the SD card to do a good ROM install?


No.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Fair enough. Thanks!


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

And if you want to wipe everything completely including the SD card, you can simply lock and re-unlock your bootloader. This performs a full 100% wipe.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

But isn't entirely necessary, opening up rootexplorer, selecting all, and deleting does the same thing (as far as SD is concerned).

Follow this up with a factory reset and a system wipe and you've done the same thing in half the time.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

If installing a new ROM deleted the SD card every time we have a lot of unhappy crackflashers lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

THEFILLTER said:


> If installing a new ROM deleted the SD card every time we have a lot of unhappy crackflashers lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


^ This! Also you wouldn't be able to flash the ROM you downloaded on your phone either as it would fall victim to the deletion.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Instructions for a bad day: Completely wipe SD, reboot recovery, factory reset, format system, reboot system.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Instructions for a bad day: Completely wipe SD, reboot recovery, factory reset, format system, reboot system.


Nah fast boot and five free minutes will have you be back up and running.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Nah fast boot and five free minutes will have you be back up and running.


Forgot to add; Cut all USB cables in the house.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Forgot to add; Cut all USB cables in the house.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


A quicker method would be to throw a bucket of water on your compter.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you are using TWRP recovery then doing a complete wipe of cache, dalvik, rotation, battery and system def. will help a clean install of a ROM... This doesn't wipe your sdcard... If you wish to wipe that, you can connect to a computer and wipe, Root explorer or do a factory reset..


----------

